# Emperor's Champion cosplay



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Found on reddit, pretty epic http://imgur.com/a/RZiJn#0
































































































































Pretty sure it hasn't been posted (i searched, honest!) - if it has sorry.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks epic. I wonder how long it took him to make that :O


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's awesome, pretty sure it would win the costume contest at Games day UK.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow... I want


----------



## Dermon Caffran (Jul 20, 2010)

First couple look computer generated to me, but yoiks it looks canny cool on!!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

And it would have been so easy to fix the backs of the knees as well!

Nice find, awesome suit.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks good, but the scale is far too human. Needs more bulk, but still, that is a fairly awesome suit.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Looks good, but the scale is far too human. Needs more bulk, but still, that is a fairly awesome suit.


I agree, but at least it looks cool and he can walk around fairly normally for the day. Some of the suits i've seen look like barely mobile ovens.


----------



## Dgoody (Jul 8, 2012)

Thats the best 40k costume I've ever seen. Lovely epicness


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazingly good work


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

brautundabendkleider.com lol 

wow Heeeeeellooooooooooo i´m Heere!


----------

